# wal-mart



## cossmo35

has anyone gotten a call from wal-mart cutting sweeping days from 7 days to 3 days and want you to do the same work for alot less pay


----------



## nightowl

The Wal Mart in my small town fired me and tried to clean it themselves.That didn't work so they have hired me back but instead of seven times a week they are trying to do it twice a week .They are also not cutting the grass as much as they used to the place really looks thrashy


----------



## shooters480

No changes in southeastern N.C. We do nine supercenters an two Sams. When they tried usm and all failed, most are still happy we are back. Good Luck.


----------



## trqjnky

cossmo35;1477091 said:


> has anyone gotten a call from wal-mart cutting sweeping days from 7 days to 3 days and want you to do the same work for alot less pay


does this mean you swept the parking lot 7 days a week?


----------



## peteo1

Just curious....have you guys had problems getting paid? I've heard all kinds of horror stories about Walmart not paying people for services rendered. We have thought about bidding Walmarts but have been gun shy because of these stories. Just wanted some of you guys' opinions. Thanks.


----------



## shooters480

We do sweep 7 nights. Reference payment, had to learn the servicechannel system. Once we got the do's & don't on it, received on accounts on walmart is better that ever. I invoice on line weekly. No invoices age longer that 30 days.


----------



## d_charters

Live in canada and there is 5 walmarts in the town i live in. What would you even charge for a wally world lot?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin

d_charters;1516135 said:


> Live in canada and there is 5 walmarts in the town i live in. What would you even charge for a wally world lot?


Think $5 is a Good number to start on..


That is the vaguest question i have ever read... There is no one who will be able to accurately give you a number unless we can see the lot either in person or over google earth...


----------



## Marek

That sounds more like what they are willing to pay not what you should charge


----------



## THC42002

Got email tonight saying my 2 Wal-Marts(KY) are going from 7 days a week down to 5. Say there cutting back for the holidays, so they can provide better customer service to customers. ????


----------



## wwhite

Got the same email here in eastern, KY for our 2 stores. I emailed them back wanting to know if this was a permanent thing or temporary.


----------



## KYsnow

Got the same email.7 days to 5.

They have the nerve to act like the lot must be clean and their standards are high and then cut back the days swept. I guess they are saying "if it just looks ok then its good enough". 

What we need to do is just call the city code enforcement and say we are a neighbor and the Wal-Mart across the street has trash blowing all over the place. It's getting in my yard or on my property. As a tax payer I expect something to be done! Citation on the way!


----------



## buckwheat_la

d_charters;1516135 said:


> Live in canada and there is 5 walmarts in the town i live in. What would you even charge for a wally world lot?


This isn't as weird of a question as you might think. I am not sure what is going on at Walmarts in the US that they need to be swept daily, but here where I live, I am pretty sure the Walmarts get swept once a month. They don't look trashy at all, and once a month sweeping is fine. We sweep the local Home Depot and it only gets done 4 times a year. No problems with that either....What is the deal?


----------



## KYsnow

That's the mistake Wal-Mart is making also! Just because one store or one area stays clean doesn't mean every location in North America is the same. 

Factors:
1 How many high schoolers, shoppers or jackazzs hang out, clean out their cars, unpack their boxs and bags in Canada during December - April. Now I wonder what that number is where the temp. is 25-55 all winter or ever warmer in the southern locations.

2. Canada has a much smaller demographic as to race and income levels. Makes no difference to those living off the government ("takers") who has to clean up after they throw everything out. They will never have to pay to have it cleaned anyway. Under Obama that number here is growing not shrinking. The amount of trash will grow as the number of takers grow.

3. Volume. The amount of population surrounding the average Wal-Mart in America vs Canada is huge. More volume equals more debris. 

4. Expectations. We may just expect and demand a clean retail location. We don't want to visit the city dump to buy anything regardless of price. 

5. Maintenance. We may just maintain our property here better. The grit and sand is what destroys a parking lot. The sealer and strips are worn away by the grit. The sweeper truck removes all the sand and grit. Any moron can pick up a cup and can. If you try to sweep up the grit with a broom and pan Wal-mart would spend more than just having the lot swept. Having to seal, strip or replace the parking lot one extra time over 10 years would have paid for sweeping for 20 years.

6. Weather. I'm assuming it snows allot in Canada! If a lot is covered with snow or just plowed I'm guessing you would have the same trouble sweeping it as I would. I'm also assuming that Wal-Mart would not want to pay for a monthly service that could not be performed. 

I also bet Wal-Mart handles landscape contracts diffrent in Canada then they do in Florida, Georgia, TN and Kentucky


----------



## cossmo35

just got the email cutting me back to 5 day's on all the stores we service. now i have to lay some workers off. will try to keep them on as long as i can


----------



## WhiteWale

*Think About It*

Ok guy's I just went to all four of my wally's raised my rate due to the cut back & still sweeping 7 days. Divide your rate into the number of normal sweeps & give yourself a raise. All the mgr's love it still sweeping seven days, billing for five, there lots look great & I just got a raise!!!


----------



## cossmo35

well today i went to two of the wal-marts i service. and tried to raise my rate to compensate for losing two days. and they told me no. they said corporate told them they are not doing any rate change. so after trying all day to contact corporate. i finally spoke to them and they said no rate change. and if i had to i could just give my notice. so i will take it one day at a time. the person i spoke too said this was not permanent. so good luck to all of you. who try to get a raise as it did not work for me.


----------



## WhiteWale

cossmo35;1535594 said:


> well today i went to two of the wal-marts i service. and tried to raise my rate to compensate for losing two days. and they told me no. they said corporate told them they are not doing any rate change. so after trying all day to contact corporate. i finally spoke to them and they said no rate change. and if i had to i could just give my notice. so i will take it one day at a time. the person i spoke too said this was not permanent. so good luck to all of you. who try to get a raise as it did not work for me.


Sorry to hear that. I had the girls in invoicing raise the rates as I was in there office. Different areas different set of rules I guess. I would still push the issue with the store direct, dropping days means more work & more time which equals more $$ in my book.


----------



## hickslawns

And the beat goes on. We had one of our stores dropped to 5. Three of them were only 4 to begin with. Honestly here, if we dropped the one store down from 7days it would look like the city dump. It is out of my hands. I can offer what I can offer. If it means they have to send employees out to pick up the lawn or certain areas then so be it. I HATE putting my name on it but it is what it is. We sweep the same amount of time, just less frequently. We still have to make a fair profit margin. So long as I can stay within our margins, I will offer them the best service we can offer for the rates and frequency they pay. I would imagine this would increase if we weren't forced to do so thru a maintenance company. Sadly, the maintenance company gobbles the extra money we could see which would enable us to put a little extra time in there. I still don't grasp this maintenance company mentality after all these years of dealing with them.


----------



## Sooner

We had all of our stores cut from 7 to 5 or from 5 to 3. The crazy thing is, last week I got calls from two separate stores asking why we weren't showing up on our regular schedule. Service Channel didn't even alert the store managers to the change. They let me do it. Typical.


----------

